# which is the best brand Lorus or Pulsar



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

opinions only , can anyone tell me please which is the higher quality brand in terms of overall build quality ,

lorus or pulsar , I really struggle with these 2 as a spin off from Seiko which is the better brand ?


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Everybody is different Pulsar have always done some nice watches but Lorus tend to just tweak things a bit sometimes to make theirs different. No answer really.

.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

At the bottom end of the range they're virtually identical, but Pulsar go a bit further upmarket and seem better supported by Seiko with for example WRC tie in models and Solar and Kinetic models which Lorus don't get. Pulsar get some interesting looking watches, they play around more with techy looking ana-digi watches and funky designs that are maybe a bit too left field for Seiko to do under their own brand. Lorus then seem to do budget versions of whatever Pulsar are doing with nice cheap unadventurous quartz movements in. For Lorus think Sekonda, Pulsar more like Accurist territory (another pairing that come under shared ownership)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko, Pulsar,Lorus in I order of pricing and quality. I am also told no Lorus is factory serviceable. Doesn't mean an independent can't have a go.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Pulsar is the older name of the two (Seiko bought it from Hamilton in 1978, they launched Lorus new in 1982). There's suggestions Lorus is their low-end brand, Pulsar the mid-tier and Seiko/Grand Seiko taking the top spot.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Pulsar is generally considered to be a level above Lorus. Honestly, you wouldn't be disappointed with either. They're far better made and far more reliable than some faux scandi-wegian brands I could mention, which tend to be a case of nice-dial-shame-about-the-movement.

I'm actually wearing my £60, 9-year-old, Pulasr Kinetic beater (which has taken quote a beating), that has never missed a beat and keeps astonishingly good time - better time than some watches 100 times the price. :yes: :biggrin:


----------

